# TrainLi switch point magnet problem



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

I have searched the Track Forum and found “Piko vs TrainLi Switches” 07-1902012 for a little background.
_The pit fall of a powered 2 rail frog.....is that it needs a polarity switching system (which is the __*magnet*__ & poly fuse on TrainLine 45)….._
The cylindrical magnet is fastened to the switch point slide. When you move the point the magnet passes the captured fuse to reverses the power to the frog. 
*Here is my problem;* On several switches the magnet has become unattached and fallen out of the switch. I can disassemble the point bar to epoxy the magnet back in *BUT* now I am concerned about the polarity of the magnet to operate properly. 
Does anyone have experience in what is the proper polarity related to the poly fuse? 
Does it matter?
Or am I being just too anal (Obsessively self-controlled. _Freud_) and the magnet polarity don’t matter.
I guess it would help if I figure out the power polarity at the frog to make it operate correctly.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The magnet passes past a reed switch.

Yes you are being too anal, tack the magnet back in place with a bit of glue, test it... if it works, put on more glue, if not, reverse the magnet.

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Can you use a little piece of metal on the other side of the bar to hold for the test? If so I'd consider leaving it there when you glue the mag as a back up. A magic marker can hide it.
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Adding a piece of metal will interfere.

If you put it near the reed switch, it may not allow the switch to function

If you put it near the magnet, it will "sap" some of the magnet's field.

Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If it's just a reed switch, it probably doesn't matter which way the magnet faces.

All of my engines have magnets to activate reed switches, and I certainly don't consider the polarity of the magnets when I install them under the engines, nor do I consider the orientation of the reed switch that is glued to the ties.


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Great comments guys. I'll run some test in the morning and let you know what becomes of the polarity.
Thanks
Wesley


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I use 5 minute glue and push the magnet with a piece of plastic.
You can hear the reed 'click' and I try to center the click.


----------

